# In laws as regular babysitter...



## 3Blessings (Jul 8, 2012)

hello everybody,

my present dilemna is that i'm not very enthusiastic having my husband mom babysit my kids.....she and i dotn agree in a lot of things......unfortunately she is an easy alternative, she volunteers to baby sit but....based on experience she and i dont agree in a lot of thigns especially with my kids... she takes care of my kids when i'm working but that the thing i dont want to work a lot of days.........it will help us a great deal if i work full time but to leave my kids to her full tiem is liek surrendering my being a mom to my kids .. becuase based on experience she will dumped that on my face the moment she have a chance like on holidays, " that i rasied these kids...etc.. etc....i can tell more instances the next time.... i have to run now... 
but deeply appreciate any input.

My side of the family or relative are thousands of miles form me.. By the way my in laws live across my house, we are living in their property.. we are tryin to buy the property and business we are situated.. so thats one of th emonkey wrench there.

3 Blessings


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

guess its up to you and your husband if the financial gain is worth the emotional drag it puts on you. If your trying to buy property, how close are you, would say another year of free sitting get you over the top? Once you get the property is a lot easier to write off baby sitting as an expense. So do u want off the property faster or live on their property longer till you can make the money u need?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

oh boy. Just dont argue or spite will settle in. Shes got alot of control over things in your life. Id say she loves your kids dont take that from her. You will always differ in opinions. Just pick your battles. We all need help raising our children. Even if its just a diaper change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

You have got yourself in a pickle there. On one hand you have a blessing with having your in-laws to babysit if you need them, but on the other hand yall butt heads like you have said. I think from relating to personal experiance as well when I say this, but I think there is more to it than you are saying. You said in your post your family lives thousands of miles away and I think you have may have seem deep rooted regret and hard feelings and ill will towards your hubby and his family about this. You may not even realize this, but this may be part of the issue at hand. You want your family and you think if you had your family that things would be much better, but remember things aren't always greener on the other side. You never know, but if this situation was reversed your mom may be throwing it in your face what your mother in law is saying. My experinace in life has taught me one thing when it comes to mothers and older women and that is that they always think they know everything and that they are always right. You may not see it in your mother perhaps, but your hubs would. Step out of the box and take a lot a what you have and what is on both sides of the big picture here. Sure your mother in law may do that, but at least she is willing to help you. If you want to work and that is what you desire to do, than go do it and let what your mother in law says to you go in one ear and out the other. I hope this makes sense and helps you. Good luck.


----------

